# Anyone tried using Virtual Mail Manager (VMM) for Postfix/Dovecot/PostgreSQL



## osx-addict (Mar 12, 2010)

I stumbled across this while trying to get my installation of Postfix going -- care of a link on the Dovecot wiki.. Anyway, it looks interesting and even has references to FreeBSD in the installation docs.  Haven't tried it yet but it looks to be mostly one or more shell scripts and possibly some helper code.. I'll have a better idea tonight.

Anyway, if you're running Postfix in a virtual user configuration, check it out (if you want something that can add/delete domains,users,etc).. It seems like it should make administration a snap after reading the docs.. 

Here's the link to the site...


----------

